# Help me learn to love AF...



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, maybe "love" is too strong a word. Maybe "detest less" is what I should shoot for.

So, I never used to hate this, I used to think it was kind of cool. This thing my body did every month, that would mean I could grow babies someday. So then I had 2 healthy boys that I grew and birthed and nursed easily - my body really was awesome. But now, 5 m/c later, my body has really pissed me off. And every month I have to deal with this hassle, even though I will never be pregnant or give birth again. I think if I had just decided that after 2 children I was done, it wouldn't piss me off so much, but since I have wanted more children and my body has decided not to cooperate it's been harder to deal with.

I think another part of the problem is that I have VERY heavy periods (the first couple of days I bleed through a super plus tampon AND a full sized pad at least a couple of times) and they last at least 7 days.

I'm starting to feel like I should just have the whole thing removed since I won't be using it any more. I know this isn't logical, but it starts to sound nice when I'm changing my pants for the 3rd time.

So, I guess I just need some wise words to help me find my way back to thinking this is all very cool, or at least not hate it so much. Thanks!


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

have you ever tried or considered acupuncture?


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

No, I actually don't know much about it. What would it do in this case?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe just dealing with the logistics of it would help a bit: better pads (cloth, nice ones?) and/or diva cup or similar to catch the flow and keep you from having to change your pants. Also, if you garden at all I know this is odd but I've heard menstrual blood makes an amazing fertilizer, I read posts from one woman here who soaked her pads in water to collect it. It would sure turn it into something productive.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

acupuncture can help regulate your cycles all around. your periods will be less heavy and that is only the beginning of the benefits. mine used to be very heavy similar to yours. i felt like i couldn't leave the house on my heavy day







now i would classify them has medium. i feel as if i have been set free! i suffered from horrible cramps and pms too, now nothing







do you have bad cramps or other symptoms? if so what?

also, forgive me but is m/c miscarriage?


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
Maybe just dealing with the logistics of it would help a bit: better pads (cloth, nice ones?) and/or diva cup or similar to catch the flow and keep you from having to change your pants. Also, if you garden at all I know this is odd but I've heard menstrual blood makes an amazing fertilizer, I read posts from one woman here who soaked her pads in water to collect it. It would sure turn it into something productive.

I do have a diva cup, which I like, but on the first 2 days I have to empty it every hour or so and I still have to wear a pad. I think I need to try it with a few more cycles to see if that or tampons are really the best.

I like the fertilizer idea, but I think DH may think I've finally gone off the deep end.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermoon* 
acupuncture can help regulate your cycles all around. your periods will be less heavy and that is only the beginning of the benefits. mine used to be very heavy similar to yours. i felt like i couldn't leave the house on my heavy day







now i would classify them has medium. i feel as if i have been set free! i suffered from horrible cramps and pms too, now nothing







do you have bad cramps or other symptoms? if so what?

also, forgive me but is m/c miscarriage?

Thank you. I may look into acupuncture. DH may have issues with this too, but he'll just have to deal.

And yes, m/c is miscarriage. No need to apologize for asking.

Thanks!


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

that is a lot of miscarriages...i am so sorry







i would be pretty exasperated if i were in your shoes too. if you did go with acu, i am pretty sure it would help w/ your fertility, even if you don't want to ttc again......i hope you find your peace.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Do you have a naturopath you can see? I had super bad periods- extreme cramping, super heavy bleeding, very clotty, that lasted 14 days (I never had the m/c's though) and I ended up being treated for a parasite, got put on some fish oil and started a really good exercise program (maybe you already do that). I also have tried to eliminate refined sugar, caffeine, etc that can make my bleeding worse. It seems to work great, although this cycle I haven't exercised, eaten very well and haven't been good about taking my fish oil and my pms is horrid-we'll wait and see how my period is!

Just a suggestion. It may not work for you, but it worked for me.


----------



## irony_optional (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sorry too hear you've had so many miscarriages! Have you asked a doctor to look into why your pregnancies are failing? And is the heavy bleeding new?

I ask because I had a golf-ball-sized fibroid tumor in my uterus that certainly would have prevented implantation or caused miscarriages, and it made be bleed heavily and cramp horribly every month. Once I had it removed, my periods were much better and lighter.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have never seen a natropath. The non-mainstream options are pretty slim where I am, but I'll have to look.

I have had every test imaginable to figure out why I can't stay pregnant. The only thing we haven't done is DNA testing, and for various reasons we've decided not to. But the tests I've had have all been normal, but then again, they were all standard medical tests with a mainstream doc.

I take fairly good care of myself (diet, supplements, exercise, etc.) and my other 2 pregnancies had zero complications, so who knows. The heavy periods I've had forever, the only new thing is that I have 2 days of heavy bleeding, then a day or 2 off with nothing, then a few more days of moderate to light bleeding. This break in the middle is new, I don't know what that could be.

Anyway, thanks for all your responses. I'll have to look into my options here. Thanks!


----------

